# TSG has Lost a Dear Friend and Moderator TerryNet



## Cookiegal

I'm saddened to announce that our dear friend, Moderator and long-time member TerryNet passed away unexpectedly (to us) at the age of 79. He's contributed so much to the community both as a Moderator and on the technical side with networking and other issues but also as a friend. He loved it here and was passionate about helping others in any way he could and was a daily presence in our lives. Terry will be dearly missed.


----------



## etaf

Terrynet, was one of my mentors in the network forum and he would often would step in and help out whenever i asked 
He will be missed on this forum

my thoughts are with his family and friends


----------



## 2twenty2

R.I.P. Terry


----------



## Novictory

He was a terrific helper. I speak from experience. So sorry to hear about his passing. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Gr3iz

Bummer! R. I, P. Terry! Your knowledge will be sorely missed!


----------



## blues_harp28

Very sad news. Terry was always busy helping on the forum and helping those of us that were called 'Distinguished Members' back in the day.
I asked for help many times and he was always there to share his knowledge and experience. He will be missed.


----------



## Macboatmaster

I thought something was amiss - him not having been online since 5 October, apart from a short visit on 15, I think it was
Very sad news.


----------



## DaveA

RIP Terry


----------



## lunarlander

RIP Terry


----------



## flavallee




----------



## HOBOcs

Sorry to hear. He will surely be missed.


----------



## valis

etaf said:


> Terrynet, was one of my mentors in the network forum and he would often would step in and help out whenever i asked
> He will be missed on this forum
> 
> my thoughts are with his family and friends


He was a good friend as well as an excellent mentor. He helped me get into my IT career.

Plus he had excellent taste in cars. 

Dunno what else to say. He meant a lot to me.


----------



## Goddess-Bastet

R.I.P. Terrynet.


----------



## Cookiegal

Macboatmaster said:


> him not having been online since 5 October, apart from a short visit on 15, I think it was


He passed away on September 29th. I had noticed he hadn't been around the last few weeks which is what led me to search for information.


----------



## managed

RIP Terry and thanks for helping so many people here in TSG.


----------



## Macboatmaster

Cookiegal said:


> He passed away on September 29th


Well he was definitely shown as last active on 5 Oct, on his account
It is as all have said, a sad loss to the site, but of course mainly to his family - a tragedy.


----------



## Drabdr

I don't know that I have a lot of folks in my regular run of life (other than like my dad and a few others) that I would say I admire. Not that there aren't great folks around me; it's just...when you see people's altruistic acts year after year, it leaves an impression. This site... there are so many who have given countless hours to helping people here for free. Terry is one of those. 

Each person here has some specific knowledge in certain areas; and there are those who I feel have a lot of knowledge in many areas. Terry was one of those. If I really needed to know something, I knew either Terry knew or could quickly send me to somebody/ somewhere that did. 

He was an extremely bright man with a great amount of wisdom in diagnostics and systems management. So many times he knew not only what to do; but what not to do. 

The Tech support guy forum page lost a highly valuable repository of knowledge and experience. Terry, R.I.P., you made a huge difference to hundreds of thousands of people; making their life a little better with your help. Thank you.


----------



## valis

Well said, Brad. Well said indeed.


----------



## Cookiegal

Macboatmaster said:


> Well he was definitely shown as last active on 5 Oct, on his account


In all likelihood a member of the family accessed it at that time.


----------



## RT

This saddens me as well.
He helped me, and corrected me when I was wrong, but in a respectful manner.

And I think it would sadden the many he has helped, if they knew of this.
So many will not know of his passing, but will have been touched by his generous and willingness to give his knowledge.
R.I.P. 


Thanks to Cookiegal for keeping an eye out for us all...


----------

